# My visit at the RAF museum in Hendon (London)



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

As promised to Adler in another thread, here the pictures I took at the RAF museum. I only had a small pocket camera on me, so not all pictures are of the best of quality. 
But anyway, if you haven't been there already and you have some time to spare when you are in London, I can surely recommend a visit to this great museum. It's free of charge and easy to get to. And of course they have some great aeroplanes on display there. First a hall with WWI era planes. Here you see a Sopwith pup and a Vickers Vimy (the one with the cap in front is me). The gentleman of the museum was kind enough to let me photograph the cockpits. Of course there are a lot more planes in this hall.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

A Japanese KI-100, a Bf109-G2 (one photo with a mossie in the back), a Hawker Tempest (as I'm told the only one still existing today) and a Me262 (with a Hawker Hart and e Fokker D.VII in the back)


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

The bombbay and a closeup of the mossie and a closup of the Fokker D.VII...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

The bomber hall: A Wellington, the interior of a Hallifax which lay on the seafloor for 30 years, Barnis Wallis' big earthquake bomb "Grand Slam", really impressive, the bomb bay in which it had to fit (of the Lancaster) and a 2 seat FW190.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

A He-162volksjaeger, the Lancaster, a Typhoon and a Bristol Bulldog.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

A P47D. Then, in the Battle of Britain hall, sorry for the quality, as it was very dark in there.., a Gloster Gladiator, a Bulton Paul Defiant, a Bristol Blenheim (nice, this a-symetric nose) and a Spitfire mk.I


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

You don't want to have this one in your rear mirror, a Bf109-E3 head on and from other angles, a He111H and a Ju88 nightfigter (don't know why this belongs to the BoB hall, but well...)


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

Finally, a Bf110 nightfighter, a FIAT CR.42 and the bombload of a Sunderland flyingboat. The last one was really big and I couldn't get it on photo as a whole. As said, there are many more planes to see, so check them out if you've got the chance.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Pic's, Marcel. Thanks for sharing. Doubt if I'll ever get back to 
London. Last time I was there (in the 60's) I was too interested in
seeing all the pubs.

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Last time I was there (in the 60's) I was too interested in
> seeing all the pubs.
> 
> Charles



Don't worry Chales, I did that as well


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2007)

Very nice Marcel!

I certainly need to make it up to this museum.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep, I would recommend that.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice pics mate.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 14, 2007)

nice


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice pics. I would also highly recommend a visit.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. Nice pics. Someday I'll make it across the pond.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks amazing. Hope I make it there someday...


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 15, 2007)

Very cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## merlin (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes agree great Museum (though when I went there it wasn't free to go in), but one bizare co-incidence is the fact that the No. of one of the local buses that go there is 303!!


----------



## Civettone (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm going there in two weeks from now. I'm going on Sunday when it's open until 6. 

How many hours did you guys spend there? 

Anything I should know before going? 

Kris


----------



## Marcel (Oct 17, 2007)

Hallo Kris,

We arrived just before it opened at 10 o' clock. We left at around 16.30. If you're coming from Londen, you'll best take the underground to Colindale. Take a left turn when exiting the station there and keep following the road until the museum is at your right hand. The WWI hall closes early, about noon, so you'll best go there first. It's in an old aircraft factory.


----------



## Civettone (Oct 17, 2007)

Colindale, then a left. WW1 hall first. Got it!!

Thanks man!
Kris


----------



## Heinz (Oct 24, 2007)

awesome shots, thanks marcel

I hope to get across to England in the next 3-4years.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 24, 2007)

Bah, London, an over-priced hell hole. Can I just point out that all of Britain isn't that expensive.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2007)

Marcel said:


> A Japanese KI-100, a Bf109-G2 (one photo with a mossie in the back), a Hawker Tempest (as I'm told the only one still existing today) and a Me262 (with a Hawker Hart and e Fokker D.VII in the back)



Great photos.. thanks!

according to this website, there are a number of Tempests around:

The Hawker Tempest Page

The KI-100 must be very rare... that may be the only one.

.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Great photos.. thanks!
> 
> according to this website, there are a number of Tempests around:
> 
> ...



Maybe they meant Tempest V? The other ones are Tempest II.


----------



## ppopsie (Oct 24, 2007)

I remember being there in 2000 just for a few hours before leaving the UK. I should've take more time to watch the exhibitions.

BTW is it admission free today?


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Did you guys know that if you come out of the gate to Hendon and turn right,just up the road is a turn in on the right and set back from the road is an excellent Hannants model shop.
If you cant find it the guy on the gate will direct you...
Have fun....
Dont forget the WW1 stuff in the hall to the right of the main museum and there is a nice Hawker Hunter parked outside next to that...


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 25, 2007)

There are some of my Hendon pix in this Aircraft Pictures bit too if you havent seen them....
p.s. try to get up to Duxford or Cosford


----------



## Heinz (Oct 25, 2007)

The tempest is the only Tempest 'V' still intact.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 26, 2007)

Me again...
Another thing about Hendon (its been mentioned elsewhere ) is that it is very dark in there especially the Battle of Britain hangar
I dont know how serious you are about photography but a tripod is a must.
They are allowed and you have to go to the reception desk and get a card.
Some of my pix were down to 4 seconds and watch for some of the spotlights which can fool your cameras light meter.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Crashgate,

Your photo's were better than mine, as I only used a pocket camera. So for everybody, if you liked my photo's, take a look at Crashgates, in a thread somwhere here. They're awsome.


----------



## CRASHGATE3 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Marcel....
Thanks for your kind words..
Its just good being there and I'm glad you enjoyed your visit


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 26, 2007)

Heinz said:


> The tempest is the only Tempest 'V' still intact.



thanks


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 1, 2007)

Great pix. Haven't been there for over a decade... must do it again soon.


----------

